# I did my first wedding last Friday!



## aziza (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey everyone! I was a little nervous but it turned out fine. The bride was the best friend of my boyfriend's aunt/maid of honor/wedding coordinator (lol). I was supposed to do them both but my BF's aunt got caught up decorating and we didn't have time. She ended up using her own foundation (I tried to talk her out of it...it was too dark and had a crap load of TD in it) and I finished her off with just a bronzy eye and coral lip and that was that. She looks soooo ashy in some pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   The bride's look was very natural with some pinks and gold thrown in. All in all it was a great first experience. None of that Bridezilla stuff fortunately! I somehow ended up putting favors together but that's cool lol. Now I finally feel that all research I've done and the money that I've invested in my little kit has finally paid off. Even though it only amounted to $75.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         What did disappoint me were the actual wedding photos. I don't know if it's just my monitor but they're poorly lit and the colors aren't vibrant at all. They look very amateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have to remind myself to take my digi with me the next time I go out on a job. I can get better closeups with that. 

The bride:

http://www.printroom.com/popupImage....035&effectRGB=

http://www.printroom.com/popupImage....048&effectRGB=

The bride and groom:

http://www.printroom.com/popupImage....061&effectRGB=

The ashy auntie (Hey...I tried to warn her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

http://www.printroom.com/popupImage.asp?shopperid=RNABQFDW1NFK8NRE5QJC8DN7R  PAR626C&img_id=64002972&effectRGB=

          Quick question for those with more experience: Even though the pics look kinda "blah" I'd still like a few for my portfolio. Would it be ok to email the togs for a digital copy or two? Or should I go ahead and order the actual hard copy? I have no idea what the proper procedure is.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I couldn't get the pics to  open...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there's any way that the pictures could be fixed, then I would use them for your book.  If not, think about it twice because a bad pic won't show your work the way it should.  definitely take your camera with you the next time...


----------



## martygreene (Jun 27, 2007)

Since this was a paid gig, and not a test shoot, if you want images from this you do need to order them. You can contact the photographer and ask about purchasing rights to use them digitally as well, and they may well provide you with such. Paid gigs don't entitle you to images for your book.

Also, remember that your book is only as strong as your weakest image. Keep that in mind when looking objectively at your work, to decide if it goes into your book. Not everything goes in, only the best.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 28, 2007)

Ditto to martygreene. You do need to go ahead and order photos if you want them, as much of a bummer as that may seem. Most jobs will be that way with pro togs.

Also, you do need to be picky with the shots you choose for your portfolio. Don't just throw anything in there because you think it will show that you have tons of experience. Quality over quantity.

And becareful of using your own digi cam. I've heard of MA's running into problems before with the togs on location and who had the right to pics for pro. use. Be sure to get permission from the bride/coordiantor up front and if they can't settle the matter, talk with the photog.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 30, 2007)

I love your work niced job


----------



## aziza (Jul 1, 2007)

I've decided going to pass on the photos and chalk this up as a learning experience. This whole situation sucks just a bit though. I'd have no problem ordering the images if they were actually book worthy. Thanks for the advice...I appreciate it all!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Your auntie has some SERIOUS biceps!!

You did good, girl!!


----------



## aziza (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Your auntie has some SERIOUS biceps!!

You did good, girl!!_

 
Haha! Titi is 45 and _buff_! And thank you!


----------

